# Compatibilité des cartes PCI avec les G5 PCI-X



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2003)

Je viens de lire un article de MacBidouille qui indiquerait que si on envisage l'achat d'un G5 PCI-X (1.8 - 2 GHz) il faille aussi envisager l'abandon de ses cartes PCI actuelles et le remplacement par des cartes compatibles avec les ports PCI-X des Mac G5.

« Cartes PCI Digidesign et le G5 - Yoc - 15:57:55
Le bus PCI-X cause des soucis aux développeurs de cartes PCI.
Du fait de l'architecture différente par rapport au PCI classique (disparition de l'alimentation en 5v), la plupart des cartes sont maintenant incompatibles avec les nouveaux G5 1,8 et 2 Ghz ».

L'achat d'un G5 obligerait au renouvellement de ses périphériques PCI ? La compatibilité ascendante ne serait pas assurée ?


----------



## MarcMame (11 Août 2003)

Ca dépend... Les cartes PCI utilisant l'alimentation 5v et/ou 12v ne fonctionneront plus, les autres (3,3v) si ! Faut verifier sur le site des fabricants.
A noter que cela concerne également le modele 1,6GHz en PCI (pas X) qui abandonne également les 5 et 12v.


----------

